# Zooplus snacks



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to order some bully sticks from the UK zooplus store but postage is free over £19 so I thought I might as well get some other things while I'm there and since I have no idea about what is good nutrition wise I wondered what you all suggest? I particularly want something that is good for his nutrition and/ or teeth and that will keep him busy for a while. Thanks!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I find that there is loads of good things on there. Rocky loves the Rinti MIni Bits and Yummeez treats (both grain-free). They also have a variety of dried meats (chicken, rabbit, beef, lamb). I got my order ready just waiting for the venison sinews to come back in as they are out of stock at the moment and then can finally send off my order .


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

That postage is beyond obscene - I'd shop somewhere else out of principle!

Crikeys, my Eheim filter lady ships stuff out to me in big parcels from UK for far less than that!

I just ordered my monthly order of treats, lambs ears (they love them), lamb puffs, pizzles, tendons etc. & they're delivering it to my home for free as they scoot around  If their postage was more than $5 I'd buy elsewhere - we can get 20kg bags of dog food sent from one end of the country to the other for $5 over here so I don't see why your guys have to be so darn greedy, 'coz that's all it is imo.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't actually find Zooplus postage prices expensive? It is only £2.90 when you order value is under £19. Yet I still also always order stuff over £19 as I wanna save the £2.90 delivery charges. But then Zooplus has so much good stuff that it's not difficult for me to get over £19 .


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG I'm an idiot, I read that they wanted to charge you 19 quid just to post a few pizzles - I came back in here to offer to post you some over instead of you paying that much lmao!!!

Mind you, I took 2 loaves of Soreen Malt Loaf to the Post Office to post from here & the stinking sods wanted to charge me $36, I had a fit ...that is pure utter greed on the part of our darn Govt.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I was already wondering. LOL. £19 for postage would indeed be ridiculous. Good that its's not that much .


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> OMG I'm an idiot, I read that they wanted to charge you 19 quid just to post a few pizzles - I came back in here to offer to post you some over instead of you paying that much lmao!!!


I read it the same way, lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

mine really like the beef tendons from zooplus to chew on for a while...Mutley chews is also quite good for natural chews/treats


----------

